# MECA Judge Training - Judges Needed



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am putting together a 1-day judge training event in October. Tentatively we are shooting for Oct. 13th, but we can be flexible if it means getting a few more people to show up. I KNOW there are a ton of you DIYMA folks that have great pairs of ears (not just to look at either) Now, I'm not going to call any of you out individually, but you know who you are! 

We're not looking for robots with RTA displays for eyes, we're looking for people who aren't afraid to offer their opinion and then be shot down in a flaming pile of debris . . . . oh wait. Like I was saying, the competitions (for most of us) are a way to get some feedback from good pairs of ears in writing and a place to hang out with like-minded folks (whose systems are worth more than their cars). I have a few good judges, but I would like to be able to have a different judge do every show rather than using the same 3-4 guys repeatedly. 

The other component of the training is to get the EXISTING judges to sit down together and work on our consistency in terms of assigning point values correctly based on the rules, which are VERY clear. There are so many of you whose opinions I trust and I would love to be able to have you as a resource to make the shows better. I realize that you are putting yourself in a position where people might whine about your OBJECTIVE ASSESMENT, but those people obviously don't understand what this is all about and they can kiss my hot exhaust pipe. We’re NEVER going to all agree. I can honestly say that I have NEVER known any judge to judge a car unfairly based on not liking someone or a brand of speakers. I can also honestly say that I have seen judges get scoring wrong MANY times. Having said that, variations in people’s height, weight, seating position, and sonic preference have a profound effect on how their scores will turn out. In some cars lowering or raising a person’s seating position can have a huge effect on how that car sounds. 

I started doing these shows as a means for us to get together and have some fun. As we continue to have them that will continue to be the main focus. I am not here to sell you on a brand, a person, a competition organization, or anything else. I just want to have some fun shows where we can all get together to help each other out and, at the end of the day we can have recognition for people who have done an outstanding job on their systems.

Interested people please contact: 
Todd Woodworth
(909) 816-2640
[email protected]


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Where would this training be?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Southern california


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Southern California Where?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Riverside, most likely.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Having completed training up in NorCal a few weeks ago and judging my first event yesterday, I can say it was one of the most rewarding things I've done audio-wise. Hanging out with a bunch of like-minded audio nuts was both really satisfying and a little scary (because I must be one of them).

If nothing else, you will get a much better understanding of what sound ... sounds like, and how to listen for little cues in each of the cd tracks that will reveal a system's strengths and weaknesses. For example, I never knew there was a foot tap in Grandma's Hands : )

-Jazzi


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

OK . .now I am callin' you out. Step up to the plate Rawdawg ! LOL

I can just see him talking to the competitor after judging," The bells over here <waves hands around frantically> had a warm and fuzzy feel to them. The midbass was a bit puffy around the edges, but still stiff in the middle and the mids made me feel like I was in a massage parlor getting a 4 handed massage"

<competitor looks around nervously>

So far I have 2 people interested. I'd love to have a few more. Seriously though you people have some good ears. Help a guy out here.

Remember most judges will only be asked to judge 2-3 times a year (if that) 

Did I mention that judges get paid? heh


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Jazzi said:


> Having completed training up in NorCal a few weeks ago and judging my first event yesterday, I can say it was one of the most rewarding things I've done audio-wise. Hanging out with a bunch of like-minded audio nuts was both really satisfying and a little scary (because I must be one of them).
> 
> If nothing else, you will get a much better understanding of what sound ... sounds like, and how to listen for little cues in each of the cd tracks that will reveal a system's strengths and weaknesses. For example, I never knew there was a foot tap in Grandma's Hands : )
> 
> -Jazzi


Really not a foot tap in Grandma's Hands.  Well that's I was told from a guy that knows LT really well.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

From what I understand, it was performed on a wood floor stage with a hollow floor.
One of the musicians was tapping his foot while playing.
The "foot tap" can only be heard on some versions though, maybe due to low end filtering?
I can however tell you that the mystery noise (foot tap or whatever) IS audible and can indicate a system's ability to play 20 Hz.

In a poorly tuned car it sounds like a Tyranosurus Rex sneaking up behind you.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

SoCalSQ said:


> From what I understand, it was performed on a wood floor stage with a hollow floor.
> One of the musicians was tapping his foot while playing.
> The "foot tap" can only be heard on some versions though, maybe due to low end filtering?
> I can however tell you that the mystery noise (foot tap or whatever) IS audible and can indicate a system's ability to play 20 Hz.
> ...


This is mostly how it was presented to me as well. But _to my ears_, the first sub-bass note before the vocals begin sounds different from the rhythmic taps in the rest of the song. Anyhow, I never knew about either of these phenomenons before taking the judge training.

So sign up to be a judge, it's a ton of fun!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

DAT said:


> Really not a foot tap in Grandma's Hands.  Well that's I was told from a guy that knows LT really well.


Please do share...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Please do share...



Personally I don't have a problem producing the low Tap.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I have sinus problems and my right ear is stuffed most days. Also, I'm allergic to the morning air. As far as being 4 handed, that's only if you're running L7.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

rawdawg said:


> I have sinus problems and my right ear is stuffed most days. Also, I'm allergic to the morning air. As far as being 4 handed, that's only if you're running L7.


Actually the morning is fun, you should see it some time !


----------

